# recueillir sur les lèvres



## malpino2

Salve 

non riesco a capire bene cosa voglia dire "recueillir sur les lèvres", la frase intera è questa:

"recueillir sur les lèvres des mourants, que l'on a pas vus, des paroles héroiques, que l'on a pas entendues, et qui n'ont point été prononcées, - ce n'ent est pas moin 'chanter' "


----------



## zone noire

Raccogliere *delle parole*, sulle labbra dei moribondi etc...


----------



## malpino2

Grazie

ultima cosa, se possibile,

la frase successiva dice:

"Quelque chose d'immorale  traîne dans cette fonction de chanter - et chaterait-on l'Etat, la patrie ou la révolution."

 traîne l'ho tradotto con "emerge", ma non sono sicuro...

poi, invece non capisco proprio il senso di "et chaterait-on l'Etat, la patrie ou la révolution."... vuol dire forse "Qualcosa di immorale emerge da questa modo di cantare - in cui cantiamo lo Stato, la patria o la rivoluzione."  ???

Merci


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Malpino,
Traîner = permanere, persistere .
Nella seconda parte della frase, deve mancare un punto interrogativo (c'è un'inversione): chanterait-on l'État, la Patrie, la Révolution ? => Canteremmo lo Stato, la Patria, la Rivoluzione ?
 Ricordati di aprire un nuovo thread per ogni domanda successiva


----------



## malpino2

Ciao matoupaschat,

ssempre molto gentile, e utile 

acnhe io avev opensato che doveva mancare il punto di domanda, pero' sul libro e' scritto proprio cosi, cioe' senza... per quello non capivo... dev'essere un errore di stampa.

saluti


----------

